# Lone Star Audio Fest: May 13,14, and 15th



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

More of a home audio thing than car audio but if you're in the area you CERTAINLY don't want to miss it. Best part is it's a *FREE* venue. Think of it like a smaller scale CES in Dallas where home audio companies get individual rooms/booths and let you demo sweet equipment all day! 

My company Stereo Clarity will have a room setup and I'd love to see some of you guys come out.

Lone Star Audio Fest


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the 13th is the last day of school... ces was awesome this past year.. will try to make it to this.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I went to CES last year and I agree very cool.

It's similar in the fact that different vendors are all strutting their stuff and showing off but on a MUCH smaller scale.

Essentially the show works like this...Each vendor gets a room to set their stuff up in. It's very informal and extremely personal. Come with reference music in hand. Most, if not all, vendors will happily let you play your material on their equipment. Go from room to room listening to stuff and making friends.

I'll have over a terabyte of media on tap for the show with a few selections that really show off the goods. Speaking of terabytes, I've got something special I'll be debuting


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I went to CES last year and I agree very cool.
> 
> It's similar in the fact that different vendors are all strutting their stuff and showing off but on a MUCH smaller scale.
> 
> ...


Did you get a chance to hear the Trennar & Friedl room or the YG acoustic?? simply amazzing!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Sadly I didn't. I did get to hear the Atlantic Technologies system utilizing the HPAS enclosure. That spurred some very interesting ideas for me. I've never heard bass like that from a 5.25 driver.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Sadly I didn't. I did get to hear the Atlantic Technologies system utilizing the HPAS enclosure. That spurred some very interesting ideas for me. I've never heard bass like that from a 5.25 driver.


i heard taht too.. that was right by the YG acoustics room actually.. yes the bass was amazzzing!


----------

